# Hoover white bass run ?



## cxl716 (Apr 8, 2014)

anyone fished the big Walnut Creek mouth for white bass yet?


----------



## CrappieTacos (Jun 22, 2010)

I haven’t fished the walnut but I’ve caught several males in another central Ohio creek. Can’t catch them from the couch


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

They have been moving into alum pretty good.


----------



## cxl716 (Apr 8, 2014)

I got five males in the Walnut Creek yesterday


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Are you guys referring to the creeks at the northern end of the reservoirs or downstream from the dam? Thanks in advance.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Farmhand said:


> They have been moving into alum pretty good.


I fished Alum at Kilbourne this morning for a couple hours. Not one bite. Not one fish seen, not one splash, nothing.


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

crittergitter said:


> I fished Alum at Kilbourne this morning for a couple hours. Not one bite. Not one fish seen, not one splash, nothing.


They aren’t that far north yet. Been smashing them down south by the cliffs


----------



## Buckeye_Sam (Jun 6, 2005)

We need a heavy warm rain to get the water level up. That pulls them up into the creeks. If we don't get it and the water stays low then they won't go up there in numbers.


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

No luck for my son and I this evening except for a 7 or 8 inch crappie. Lots of carp jumping around though.


----------



## Rownan (Apr 24, 2019)

Just wondering what are the cliffs. Do they lead you into a creek?


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Rownan said:


> Just wondering what are the cliffs. Do they lead you into a creek?


There are some cliffs at the northern end of the reservoir prior to where the creek dumps into the lake

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

Ok so we had a real good rain yesterday, but a cold front coming in tonight. If the white bass have moved in to the creeks, will the cold front push them back into the lake?


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

This weekend is Ohio’s annual free fishing weekend. It’ll be a madhouse up by the mud flats.


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Numbers of people fishing has increased this week but haven't been down yet. Planning to hit it between now and end of weekend. I typically go after dark.... less crowded and more serene!


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Went to Alum Creek section that feeds into the reservoir this evening... no signs of white bass yet though the carp are jumping around loudly.


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Just got done filleting the fish. What a beautiful night out there, and no bugs!!!
Fished about 2 hours and brought home 7. Largest 15 ".
Lost a few, was using ultralight with 4# test so I wasn't just yanking them in. I'd say it's not at peak yet but they're definitely up there.


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

Went this morning and fished from 6:30 to 11:30. Caught 27. White and chart twisters were the ticket. Look for deep pools next to current.


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Why the hell didn't I call off work today!!! 



Columbusslim31 said:


> Went this morning and fished from 6:30 to 11:30. Caught 27. White and chart twisters were the ticket. Look for deep pools next to current.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Columbusslim31 said:


> Went this morning and fished from 6:30 to 11:30. Caught 27. White and chart twisters were the ticket. Look for deep pools next to current.


Good job


----------



## Dmac82 (Apr 1, 2014)

Any know what the water looks like? Thinking about heading up tomorrow.


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Water levels up a bit but not too bad. Clarity is not so good but it's not stopping the fish from biting. Actually the increased flow may be good to get more fish upstream!?


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

I was up there this weekend..
Saturday only fished from 6a-9a and caught 6. but missed a ton of hits and had a few come off.
Sunday was a different day...…
I went through 4duz bass mini's caught my limit plus a few.....
I'd say all in all I caught around 50 from 6a-11a...
the 30 I had on my stringer gave some to a buddy I was with..and the rest to a guy that wasn't doing so good....


----------



## Clevelandtocolumbus (Sep 13, 2010)

What lures do you all use here for white bass?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Clevelandtocolumbus said:


> What lures do you all use here for white bass?


I hit a few on a 1/8 oz blade bait today. Everyone I seen today was working rooster tails,twisters,and crappie jigs under a float.....


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Have any of you guys tried "bleeding out" white bass by cutting gills out before putting them on the stringer? I know it works with walleye / saugeye. The other night while cleaning mine, I was wondering if it would make a difference. May try it next time to see!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Workingman said:


> Have any of you guys tried "bleeding out" white bass by cutting gills out before putting them on the stringer? I know it works with walleye / saugeye. The other night while cleaning mine, I was wondering if it would make a difference. May try it next time to see!


I've always herd to get best results from whitebass to bleed them,put them directly on ice,and cook them fresh after cutting out red meat.
I keep enuff saugeye an crappies on hand that I dont ever keep whitebass. So I'm just going bye what I've herd....


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

I use bass mini slow dragon the bottom....
as for "bleeding them out" I've never do...IMO there's no reason to.


----------



## Clevelandtocolumbus (Sep 13, 2010)

Overall the reason for the bleeding is not entirely flavor related, but more for freshness. For whatever reason White Bass do not have a very good shelf life. Ice( Lots of it) , Live well or stringer is about what you have to do. Also, when I bleed them the cleaning is a lot less smelly. I usually clean them pretty quickly so I have not notice any flavor variations.


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

I was thinking more of the mess than flavor/ texture issues. I usually fish for an hour or 2, put them on stringer and clean as soon as I get home. So flavor texture has been good on mine. They just bleed a good bit while cleaning. I wish I caught more saugeye! Haha. I seem to be weak in that department. I typically only keep what I can eat fresh as the only freezer I have is above the fridge. Only frozen fish in there is shad for catfish bait! Haha, speaking of, its peak time to replenish the supply!


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I bleed out any fish that I keep. It makes all fish taste better, and it's way cleaner when you fillet them.


----------

